# First spawn!



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

I had my first spawnning last night! I'm so excited! My female of course is a little beat up, but does not look as bad as I thought she would. I'm at school right now but can't wait to get back and see if my male is still watching the nest as attentively as he was when I left. 

I want to thank all of the avid posters on this site for all the helpful advice! I hope that the fry hatch with no problems or anything and hopefully I'll have a successful first batch! 

If anyone would like to read about my adventures so far into raising bettas and breeding them, I started a blog just a bit ago called Betta Watch www.bettawatch.tumblr.com.
If you don't care to read it, I don't mind,  , I generally just write it for myself. 
But again, thanks for all the helpful posts on this site!!


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Loved your video, very cute watching them flirt like that!


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

TaylorW said:


> Loved your video, very cute watching them flirt like that!



Thanks! I tried to get a video of them spawning but my camera ran out of memory.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Good luck with the fry!

I didn't read the whole thing, just the first post. What is your brine shrimp set up like? Maybe we can help you figure out what is going wrong.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Nice breeding set up! A little too many hiding spots but definately a good one!


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Haha, yeah my brine shrimp setup: literally a soda pop bottle (2 litter) upside down with the air line in the bottom and sealed with hot glue. The top is open and I have the air moving the water quite rapidly. I put a bit of aquarium salt in the water as well. I have a light shining on it 24/7 too. My stepmom said it should do the trick because really the only stimulation they need to hatch is the rapid movement and the light. And thanks about my breeding set up! I had pondered whether or not to use the extra log, but Absolem took to it right away and he was just so darn cute swimming in and out of it that I couldn't bring myself to take it out, haha.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm one that thinks there's no such thing as too many hiding places, in most cases at least. 

Try adding a pinch of baking soda to your mix, some say it acts as a buffer and helps get the water quality right. Let your air go for 24 hours and then take it out and let the babies settle to the bottom, depending on the hatch rate of the eggs you should have plenty of babies to feed.


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Okay, thanks! I'll try that. I'm going to turn off the air to this batch and see if I got any babies then I'll try again with some baking soda. I just know I'm going to have fry hatching between tonight and tomorrow morning so I'm gonna need some foods! Thanks!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Awwe, congrats on the spawn! =]


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Congratulations on your first spawn and I wish you good luck with raising them and getting them big!


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Thank you! I only see a few little guys floating from the nest to the ground and back so we'll see what happens....


----------

